# trimmings



## ad4200 (Mar 19, 2007)

what is the best way to dry the cutting?


----------



## jb247 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just put mine into a paper sack and stir them every day, leave the bag open for 15 min. or so every day. I'm not sure if its the best way...but it does the job for me.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## ad4200 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks i am harvesting my 4 ladies today


----------

